# Amazon swords... how far apart?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I've newly acquired a whole batch and I'm not sure how far apart I should plant them. A couple of them are pretty large already...

Thanks in advance for your words of wisdom...!


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Far enough apart that one of them should end up in my aquarium... 

I usually plant mine about 6 inches apart. They grow quickly and start to get intertwined, but that gives some of the fish that like seclusion places to hide during the day. They can grow quite large (20+ inches across)


----------

